# Pay lakes



## Curtis937

I know most people on here do not like pay lakes but does anyone know of any nice ones around springfield/cincinatti? or has anyone tried cast away in hillsboro? looking to try in catch a big shovel head


----------



## cattin15

If you want a big flathead the ohio river and the great miami are great places to start

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Curtis937

Yea I've been to the Ohio river but no luck the lock was to crowded and everywhere else there was to much boat traffic have u ever been to east fork lake?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Giant Eagle has catfish filets. Catch one there. At least those are farm raised. Paylakes are for the infirm. Sorry so blunt, but I really detest the idea of them taking trophy fish out of our rivers and streams to make money off of!


----------



## Joey209

Curtis937 said:


> Yea I've been to the Ohio river but no luck the lock was to crowded and everywhere else there was to much boat traffic have u ever been to east fork lake?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 LOL! Givin up kinda easy arent you? It takes some patience to catch big fish out of a river but the reward will be much better than catchin a half dead one out of a paylake mudpuddle....


----------



## Salmonid

Curtis, folks are dead on here, it takes many years of fishing to bag a 30 lb flattie, I know I been a hardcore catfish nut doing tourneys nonstop for the last 10 years and the biggest I have ever got was a 30 lber flathead( Lower GMR) and a 30 lb Blue from Cinci area.Ohio River, trust me I have come to appreciate every fish I catch, even the dink channels,for I know they may one day be a 15 lber. If its all about catching a big one, then so be it but once you tangle with a big wild fish, youll never go back as the 20 lbers will outfight any 50 lber in a pay pond. I think most guys who get serious will tell you its not about the size so much as it is the time out on the water with family or friends and the whole experience of catching a few fish and watching the trophys swim away. Hell Im a tourney guy and I can tell you its me against the fish more then me against the other guys, I just love the competition part of it and still spending time on the water with others who love catfish as much as me. Put your time in, the better fish will come!!

Salmonid


----------



## throbak

Curtis there are NO GOOD PAYLAKES


----------



## pendog66

Take the time to learn CJ thats in your backyard


----------



## lark101_1999

ill make it simple cover the cost ill take out on the river if thats what it takes to keep ya out of pay lakes.


----------



## Curtis937

Yea I fish CJ all the time prob 3-4 wks there are alot of nice cats n there n the channels put up a huge fight I'm just looking to try new places n I agree about the pay lakes catfish being slow and half dead lol but I still go on occasion

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backupbait

Curtis: Just keep in mind that everytime you visit a paylake you are supporting the destruction of trophy catfish in all of Ohio's natural fisheries, especially the Ohio River. If there were no paylakes, your chances of catching a trophy catfish from the shore in its natural habitat would dramatically increase. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Curtis937

Yea I know I'm prob going to Ohio river or east fork this weekend and give it a try thx for the advice everyone 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66

If your looking for big flats your more than likely going to strike out often when first learning the lake. Im sure Robby, Magis and Ducky could attest to that. Lakes are a different beast than rivers, you have to take the time to learn the lake and figure out feeding patterns. 1 2 3 4 5 trips isnt going to guarantee a big fish. Pick a lake, put in the time and eventually you will see results. 

Paylakes are ruining catfishing in 2 ways:

1. Taking the resource and destroying it by over harvesting fish

2. Making anglers lazy and making them think a 50 lb fish should be caught every trip.


----------



## ducky152000

pendog66 said:


> If your looking for big flats your more than likely going to strike out often when first learning the lake. Im sure Robby, Magis and Ducky could attest to that. Lakes are a different beast than rivers, you have to take the time to learn the lake and figure out feeding patterns. 1 2 3 4 5 trips isnt going to guarantee a big fish. Pick a lake, put in the time and eventually you will see results.
> 
> Paylakes are ruining catfishing in 2 ways:
> 
> 1. Taking the resource and destroying it by over harvesting fish
> 
> 2. Making anglers lazy and making them think a 50 lb fish should be caught every trip.


I agree 100 percent, paylakes make people believe its not hard to catch a 50lb fish, what is worst of all most paylakes cause a big decrease in fish population on public waters, where everyone has the right to fish and not pay $$$$ to catch fish, think about how rewarding it would be to catch a 40 lb flathead or 15 lb channel in a lake everyone has a right to fish in, I love catching big fish but the challenge of catching big fish is what keeps me doing this sport!


----------



## E_Lin

I no longer fish in paylakes, but the result from that is I mostly end up not fishing at all anymore sometimes. I used to enjoy just going out by myself without the wife and kid and just relaxing with poles in the water listening to music or reading a book. Now I don't get much time to myself on the water for fishing at all. As it is, there is only one place I can fish at night at the GMR lower dam, and that is pressured pretty high. I have yet to see one place on the Ohio river I could fish, and every other place I have checked out on the GMR is either private property or a snag trap. Sorry to all that I don't have a boat, but the options from shore just aren't there. Especially when I have to fish alone, I also have to take into consideration that I must be able to feel safe where I plan to fish at night. At least at paylakes I never felt like someone was going to sneak up on me and rob me.

So even though I won't go anymore myself, I am not going to condemn anyone else for going to a paylake. At least it is possible to do something there, as opposed to not fishing at all. Which I am certain a lot of the folks at this forum would probably prefer someone doing anyway as opposed to fishing at a paylake.

For my money there is way too much paranoia in this forum. Not everyone who shows up is trolling for honeyholes to catch and sell big cats to the paylakes. Some of us actually just want to go out and fish. There have been a few people step up and offer help, which has been great and very appreciated. But the amount of distrust and suspicion is still there, and obvious from the outside looking in. That ends up with some folks going back to fish at paylakes, which defeats the purpose of trying to get them to stop fishing there in the first place.

Sorry, I had to get that off my chest.
It's been bugging me for a long time.


----------



## Curtis937

One thing I have noticed on this site is that some of the ppl that bitch about pay lakes taking trophie cats from the rivers and what not are the same ones that post pics on here from lakes with 2-3 big flatheads laying on the bank next to the one they just caught and everyone just says nice fish...I turn everything I catch back I don't eat fish nor do I have any interest in selling them just wanna catch them 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Baker

Ok I guess I'll take a swing at this one I feel like the pay lakes serve a purposes
1)they are a good place for the older folks and handicap to fish
2) get a kid introduced to the world of cat fishing with out the sitting for hours with out a bite(although that is how cat-fishing is most of the time)
3) something for those of us that dislike them to gripe over lol
Other than those few things they are no better than a high fence hunting ranches that are glorified on every outdoor tv show. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Baker

Good thing we still kinda live in a free country so it's your call I don't look down on anyone for how they-choose to Enjoy our great sport of fishing (choose the farm raised pay lakes if u would like to be able to take your grand kids cat fishing someday on our great Ohio public fishing waters)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66

Baker said:


> Ok I guess I'll take a swing at this one I feel like the pay lakes serve a purposes
> 1)they are a good place for the older folks and handicap to fish
> 2) get a kid introduced to the world of cat fishing with out the sitting for hours with out a bite(although that is how cat-fishing is most of the time)
> 3) something for those of us that dislike them to gripe over lol
> Other than those few things they are no better than a high fence hunting ranches that are glorified on every outdoor tv show.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Haha yep the main people going to pay lakes are handicap and old people.... Teaching your kid to catfish isnt something you start at a early age. They have to learn patience first. And there are plenty of rivers and creeks in the state you can catch Channel Cats in easily. If i could double quote you i would! Maybe 1 percent of ohio paylakes stock "Hatchery" Channels. And even those are more than likely ohio river fish. 

And theres a huge difference between pay lakes and high fence hunting ranches. Atleast in the ranches they are getting enough food to eat and they can grow the deer quickly!!!! A 70 pound Flathead in the river is over 30 years old. And its not enjoying the sport when you pay to fish the destruction of waterways....


----------



## spfldbassguy

pendog66 said:


> Take the time to learn CJ thats in your backyard


Yup, I concur pendog66. There's plenty of cats and some really really nice ones.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Curtis937 said:


> One thing I have noticed on this site is that some of the ppl that bitch about pay lakes taking trophie cats from the rivers and what not are the same ones that post pics on here from lakes with 2-3 big flatheads laying on the bank next to the one they just caught and everyone just says nice fish...I turn everything I catch back I don't eat fish nor do I have any interest in selling them just wanna catch them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Look, most of the gentleman that you speak of are just holding the fish till morning when they can get some decent light to take a photo. It does no harm to the fish, and they ALWAYS ARE RELEASED. Flatheads and Blues usually don't last very long in paylakes.....usually a couple of months and they die, then they throw another 2000lbs of (Trophy class:10-20yrs in age) fish in...can you see a cycle here.


----------



## sbreech

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Look, most of the gentleman that you speak of are just holding the fish till morning when they can get some decent light to take a photo. It does no harm to the fish, and they ALWAYS ARE RELEASED. Flatheads and Blues usually don't last very long in paylakes.....usually a couple of months and they die, then they throw another 2000lbs of (Trophy class:10-20yrs in age) fish in...can you see a cycle here.


I wonder if they use the dead fish as fertilizer in their fields.


----------



## pendog66

sbreech said:


> I wonder if they use the dead fish as fertilizer in their fields.


I wouldnt want to eat anything out of a field fertilized with those diseased ridden fish:bulgy-eyes::doctor:


----------



## TomC

I just cant see paying to fish. Most of us already paid the $19.00 to get our license to fish already, why pay to fish again. Yeah i may have a chance at getting a big fish but id rather try it in their natural habitat. Ive got two fish on my bucket list and i may never get em, Id like to catch a 20-30lb blue and a 30lb flattie once i get those two knocked off, i could care less if i catch a monster. For me its about being out with my son who is getting very proficiant at catching channels(some big) and having fun with him.

Side note, anyone know where I can get two big stickers of catfish?? My son has decided that he wants to put a couple stickers of catfish on the side of the boat, since that what we fish for. He had a moment last night as we were walking around the store. when asked why he said dad we catch a bunch of catfish and that if we get a sticker on the side of the boat the fish will come up and look at it and when they do they will want to hit our bait! That was the highlight of the night.


----------



## pendog66

TomC said:


> I just cant see paying to fish. Most of us already paid the $19.00 to get our license to fish already, why pay to fish again. Yeah i may have a chance at getting a big fish but id rather try it in their natural habitat. Ive got two fish on my bucket list and i may never get em, Id like to catch a 20-30lb blue and a 30lb flattie once i get those two knocked off, i could care less if i catch a monster. For me its about being out with my son who is getting very proficiant at catching channels(some big) and having fun with him.
> 
> Side note, anyone know where I can get two big stickers of catfish?? My son has decided that he wants to put a couple stickers of catfish on the side of the boat, since that what we fish for. He had a moment last night as we were walking around the store. when asked why he said dad we catch a bunch of catfish and that if we get a sticker on the side of the boat the fish will come up and look at it and when they do they will want to hit our bait! That was the highlight of the night.



http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...3291&SST=72012a0c-4817-99c9-930c-00007fc33e66


----------



## Curtis937

Lol so they leave the fish in the dirt on the bank for hours so they can take a good pic? That seems like a good idea....I take a nice digital camera with a flash so I can release the fish instantly without hurting them n leaving them out all night but I'm the bad Guy because I Giro paylales every once in awhile. And I wouldn't goto them at all if I could fish more off the bank without having tools fly by me in there bass boat to show it off I get it they have a nice boat o don't need to see how fast it is up close but thanks for everyone's opinion were all intitled to one 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66

Curtis937 said:


> Lol so they leave the fish in the dirt on the bank for hours so they can take a good pic? That seems like a good idea....I take a nice digital camera with a flash so I can release the fish instantly without hurting them n leaving them out all night but I'm the bad Guy because I Giro paylales every once in awhile. And I wouldn't goto them at all if I could fish more off the bank without having tools fly by me in there bass boat to show it off I get it they have a nice boat o don't need to see how fast it is up close but thanks for everyone's opinion were all intitled to one
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



The guys you see take morning pictures have big Fish Baskets or livewells. They dont just lay them on the ground all night. When the fish are on the ground they are taking a total fish picture for the night then releasing the fish.


----------



## E_Lin

TomC said:


> I just cant see paying to fish. Most of us already paid the $19.00 to get our license to fish already, why pay to fish again.


Because if that is the *only* chance you are going to have to even get a line in the water to fish for catfish, you have to take what you can get. For those of us who can't afford a boat, or haven't been shown where or how to fish for cats on the local rivers from shore, we don't have much of an alternative. Unless you go the route I have, and just stop fishing for cats. Which isn't working out so well, as far as I am concerned. But at least I have been able to occupy what little fishing time I have with learning to go after bass for now.


----------



## backupbait

@ E_Lin and Curtis937: I fished for years form the bank before I ever got my boat and I still fish from the bank several times a year. The state of Ohio is loaded full of good areas to fish from the bank. If you are having problems finding an area and catching fish then you are doing something wrong. Send me a pm and we can set someting up. I will show you how to locate fishing areas and how to fish them.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Curtis937 said:


> Lol so they leave the fish in the dirt on the bank for hours so they can take a good pic? That seems like a good idea....I take a nice digital camera with a flash so I can release the fish instantly without hurting them n leaving them out all night but I'm the bad Guy because I Giro paylales every once in awhile. And I wouldn't goto them at all if I could fish more off the bank without having tools fly by me in there bass boat to show it off I get it they have a nice boat o don't need to see how fast it is up close but thanks for everyone's opinion were all intitled to one
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


There are several methods of keeping fish alive without taking them out of the water or harming them in general...


----------



## ducky152000

E_Lin said:


> Because if that is the *only* chance you are going to have to even get a line in the water to fish for catfish, you have to take what you can get. For those of us who can't afford a boat, or haven't been shown where or how to fish for cats on the local rivers from shore, we don't have much of an alternative. Unless you go the route I have, and just stop fishing for cats. Which isn't working out so well, as far as I am concerned. But at least I have been able to occupy what little fishing time I have with learning to go after bass for now.


So, you are saying the guys that put time in studying maps in the winter and trying different spots time and time agin should tell you where to catch fish? Give me a break dude learn how to fish, I have fished dozens of spots without a bite, but when you find a great spot on your own the feeling is great! I'm not saying no one has put me on fish before, that would be a lie, but I do have more spots now that ive found on my own than spots people have suggested to me.


----------



## Burks

Fishing isn't about being hand fed EXACTLY where to fish, how to fish, etc. It's a learning process. I've never once been shown how to wacky rig for bass, where to fish this lake, where to fish that lake. It's all about learning what works and what doesn't. 

And trust me, I absolutely SUCK at catfishing. Sure I can catch bullheads like a pro (I dare Jimmy Houston to out fish me in bullheads), but catch a 5lb channel? Yeah right! I just haven't fished enough with enough different techniques and baits to find that perfect combo. Weather, tackle, seasons, species, structure, etc....it's a giant puzzle. Some have just been lucky to find all those damn edge pieces, now they are just filling in the center of the puzzle (the easy part IMO). 

So to give the excuse that you don't know......it means you haven't tried enough. Not having a boat isn't a good excuse either, as I haven't had a boat for 26 years of my life. I just bought one in May. Guess how many times it has seen the water? Zero. But I still find the time to hit up the local lakes and reservoirs for some......*ahem*......attempts at catching some big channels.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Curtis937 said:


> Lol so they leave the fish in the dirt on the bank for hours so they can take a good pic? That seems like a good idea....I take a nice digital camera with a flash so I can release the fish instantly without hurting them n leaving them out all night but I'm the bad Guy because I Giro paylales every once in awhile. And I wouldn't goto them at all if I could fish more off the bank without having tools fly by me in there bass boat to show it off I get it they have a nice boat o don't need to see how fast it is up close but thanks for everyone's opinion were all intitled to one
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I always thought you fished for cats at night..


----------



## TomC

Its a learning thing. I fished for years fom the bank and did alright. I got a 3hp motor for my jon boat and started going out on the lake, along with learning a few new rigs and baits/ presentations and have jumped my catch rate up quite a bit. Read up and look around at the different rigs and such and figure out what works the best for you. When i fished the bank i always used shrimp and liver. Then i learned about shad, how to catch em and present them and they work great. Now i dont even use liver or shrimp. Once i got out in the boat i did more than just sit there. I was shown a couple of rigs and discovered drifting. After that its been explore, explore and more exploring. 

Since ive done mostly channel cats the past few years, next season im going to attempt to learn about flatheads and try and target a few of them. Just start reading and taking notes. Theres alot of books, videos and info out there on cats.


----------



## Salmonid

Heres is a perfect example of what is being discussed here about shore vs boat angling. Last night me and Catfish_chaser ( Ryan) were up at Lake Loramie, a well known channel cat fishery, we were in my boat and slowly drifting along a shoreline that had some shore anglers on it, we were blasting fish well within a casting distance of shore and when we got to where these folks were, we would move away from the bank and then not catch any till we got past them and moved back closer to shore, they kept asking us about catching catfish and we saw they were bobber fishing worms about two feet off the shore, tried explaining to them to take the floats off and cast them out to the bottom, there were plenty of fish around, we probably caught 50+ channels in about 4 hrs including a 10.5 lber, an 8.5 and a 8 and several others above 6.5 lbs, one of the best days we ever had in the blowing winds and the point is that these folks were after catfish but basically had no idea how to target them. with some basics techniques they would have caught many cats from shore they were there for the taking. 

In all our lake tournaments a vast majority of the fish we catch are within a long cast of the shoreline. It just takes many years of practice and many trips of "not" catching to learn where the fish are "not" is just as important as learning where they are. So many guys forget this. 

Another point is that Im a catfish junkie, I hit 15 or so tournies a year and fish for cats another 60+ days at least every year maybe closer to 100 days total if the wife will let me. Trust me if you dedicate this much time to a species of fish, youll certainly learn more then most have ever forgotten about them, Over the years Ive spent many years learning trout and smallmouth bass, with catfish, I feel Im still a rookie and still learning, its all relative and never stop learning is the best tool.

Any of you guys can PM to tag along as the tournament s are starting to wind down Ill have plenty of "practice " sessions to get some folks out as Ill be hitting it hard all fall and even through winter if the weather will allow.

Salmonid


----------



## E_Lin

ducky152000 said:


> So, you are saying the guys that put time in studying maps in the winter and trying different spots time and time agin should tell you where to catch fish? Give me a break dude learn how to fish, I have fished dozens of spots without a bite, but when you find a great spot on your own the feeling is great! I'm not saying no one has put me on fish before, that would be a lie, but I do have more spots now that ive found on my own than spots people have suggested to me.


I'm not saying you should tell anyone anything. What I am saying is that you shouldn't assume that all people can learn the same things you did in the same ways. I've looked at maps but they don't mean anything to me. I've fished at lots of different spots along local rivers, but not understanding what I'm looking at or for hasn't done me any good. So I ask for help, and what I mostly get is a lot of "Nobody ever helped us so nobody needs to help you either!" which has often been followed by "Don't you ever fish a paylake again!". So nice that people will make demands as to where I should not fish, but have little or nothing to say about how I should be fishing the "right way".

Please excuse me for admitting that I don't know what I am doing and would like to get a little help.


----------



## Salmonid

ELin, I think most folks on here would certainly help you help yourself when it comes to learning about cats. But there is also a real problem with me taking you to my best spot and then the next time Im there, your there with a buddy or two, and then it snow balls, they tell their buddys etc and so on and before you know it, there are no fish for anyone, this is a real problem for cat guys because good spots are VERY hard to comeby and take a lot of walking, probing, map reading, etc to find them and then continue to try them out until you figure out if there are fish there to bee caught. This is where folks get a little testy in their replys, its not being mean, its about putting in a LOT of hard work and effort to find these few rare places. Right now i have two spots that for the last 5-6 years i just "KNOW" there are good fish in these holes and I keep going back hoping to get into a good one there but just has not ever happened yet, but its still on my highly protected list of guarded spots because it has everything a good hole should. I got about 2 dozen trips there and sooner or later it will pay off, no way no how would i ever show that hole to anyone else except the two friends who we all worked hard scouting to find it.

This is namely for rivers and lake spots for flatheads because they are so rare in large sizes. 

Now if you want some good channel cat spots in rivers, thats a no brainer, find an slow deep outside bend with some woody debries on it and throw some cut bait out in front of it. I gaurantee youll hook some channels there. Heres a tip that is all you need to go catch some river channels, take it and do a little homework with some maps, some walking around and find the spots then come back being prepared to catch some fish, the Ohio River, LMR and lower GMR has millions of these spots and every one of them has some fish around them.

Heres another, the warmer the water the more aggressive they will be, also meaning once we get into winter and water below about 45 degrees, the bites are softer and youll have to get the baits closer to them. Heres another, channels bite all day long, dont ever let someone tell you they can only catch channels at night, they are more sight feeders then most think
Last one is all fish are affected by drastic pressure changes and weather patterns, dont fish on the full moon, dont fish in VERY high pressure situations and when nasty cold fronts come through, fish get sluggish and move around to deeper water generally. Heck with those tips, that should be all you need to know about behavior if your smart enough to read between the lines and experiment a little around these things you should be able to catch channels anywhere. 

I guess getting back to the original poster issues, I am just trying to help folks help themselves but i have over 35 years of river fishing experience and so much of what I do is not from what I read but more of what i have learned weather that be from others showing me or what i have learned by myself as Im like you, I really do best when I figure something out by myself, those lessons seem to stick to me better then being shown a trick or two but lord knows Im open to new tricks...as you saw from how me and you fished that day on Acton, I pretty much developed that technique myself by experimentation and past knowledge and just kept tweeking it as Im still doing that right now.

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937

Another good idea os to ask for generic areas to try like north south east or west of the lake most ppl will answer that then u just look for your own spot but u can go on the odnr page and find generic depth maps off all lakes in Ohio and goto the depth where the cat species ur fishing for likes 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## E_Lin

Mark you are well spoken as always and very generous with the tips you supplied in your post. I would ask that everyone please not misunderstand me - I do understand the apprehension of fishermen who may want to help someone out, but don't want to see their best spots and techniques used and abused by those others and the ones they may pass info on to. I personally would never expect anyone to take me to one of their "good" spots and divulge hard earned fishing info.

I think my frustration and points tossed out in this thread are more a result of the attitudes I see in some guys who take a "Do as I say, but you can't know what I do" method to their posts. When I learned that some people were catching large cats out of local rivers and selling them as bounty to paylakes, I made up my mind to not fish at paylakes again for catfish. For me that has resulted in not really fishing for cats at all. I'm a little bitter about it (I really am sorry that it comes through in my posts sometimes) but I haven't stopped fishing entirely, and since I have very short windows to fish in, I am spending that time teaching myself to fish with lures.

I realize I have pretty much made a whiny, complaining jerk of myself on this thread, which I didn't want to do, but sometimes end up doing anyway at least once or twice a year. My apologies to all. I will shut up now.


----------



## dstiner86

TomC said:


> Side note, anyone know where I can get two big stickers of catfish?? My son has decided that he wants to put a couple stickers of catfish on the side of the boat, since that what we fish for. He had a moment last night as we were walking around the store. when asked why he said dad we catch a bunch of catfish and that if we get a sticker on the side of the boat the fish will come up and look at it and when they do they will want to hit our bait! That was the highlight of the night.


firstly TomC Look on ebay>sporting good>outdoor Sports>Fishing> then usually other.. I have randomly seen a few decals in white or black of catfish.

Secondly, Ive debated the Idea of paylakes, me and my buddy have done well catting at a few lakes around me so i have no complaints and one day i'll get me a massive 30lbs cat on the end of my line in a free lake.. but I cant say i dont have the desire of going out to a paylake just because I really want to see a Massive cat up close. But the harvesting of these massive cats for them to be put in a over populated small lake. I just dont feel right about that or want to support that. Im a very avid catch release guy, I wont keep any big fish because one day I want to catch it when its bigger! but getting on point. Ive seen a few paylake directories with testimonials and blah blah blah online, google it and see what you can find. but in my opinion the hunt for the fish is half the fun, so like others suggested, get out learn and learn the lake!


----------



## 9Left

The ohio river is a good place to chase big cats...and you can actually call yourself a "fisherman" when ya get one...i dont know of any paylakes...and im PROUD of that!!!!!


----------



## TomC

If your off next wed eve into thursday let me know. Ill be heading up to indian lake for the channel cats and may attempt at flatties. If your interested in going let me know.


----------



## Baker

pendog66 said:


> Haha yep the main people going to pay lakes are handicap and old people.... Teaching your kid to catfish isnt something you start at a early age. They have to learn patience first. And there are plenty of rivers and creeks in the state you can catch Channel Cats in easily. If i could double quote you i would! Maybe 1 percent of ohio paylakes stock "Hatchery" Channels. And even those are more than likely ohio river fish.
> 
> And theres a huge difference between pay lakes and high fence hunting ranches. Atleast in the ranches they are getting enough food to eat and they can grow the deer quickly!!!! A 70 pound Flathead in the river is over 30 years old. And its not enjoying the sport when you pay to fish the destruction of waterways....


 Thanks for busting my $&@@&. Your clearly the authority on this topic should have keep my thoughts to myself lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86

pendog66 said:


> . If i could double quote you i would!
> 
> ..


not to be a complete smart ass penndog..but u can actually double quote or edit quote like i did above..just copy and paste whatever between the two


> in the post.. ..any now you know ...
> 
> ...i either just now taught someone a neat new trick..or created a double quoting monster!!!lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66

dstiner86 said:


> not to be a complete smart ass penndog..but u can actually double quote or edit quote like i did above..just copy and paste whatever between the two
> 
> 
> 
> in the post.. ..any now you know ...
> 
> ...i either just now taught someone a neat new trick..or created a double quoting monster!!!lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine
> 
> 
> 
> made the post from my droid.... i wish i could go back to a flip phone
Click to expand...


----------



## dstiner86

whaaattt?!?! but then you couldn't give ppl hard times about paylakes while on the go!! lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information egine


----------



## Bluebuster6912

I myself used to fish only paylakes till about 6 years ago. I was able to buy me a boat and learn how to use load and unload it and just use it in general. As a kid my parents didnt fish so I had to go where they thought I was going to be safe and that was going to be a paylake. The older I got I still fished paylakes because thats what I knew and was good at and thats where all my friends where at. 
Paylake fishen today isnt like it was 20 years ago , 20 years ago if you caught a 15 lb fish You had really done something. But not nowwa day, Alot of the people who I know that are paylake fisherman complain about 15 lbers. That attitude twords "Paylaking" is really why I ended up getting a boat. I still go to paylakes ever once in a while to caught some farm raise channels. 
I do have a question for the guys who dont like paylake. How do you guys feel about people who noodle or jug fish ? It seems like a good group of noodlers could just about ruin a lake or river also. Most of them always keep the big fish they caught also.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Bluebuster6912 said:


> I myself used to fish only paylakes till about 6 years ago. I was able to buy me a boat and learn how to use load and unload it and just use it in general. As a kid my parents didnt fish so I had to go where they thought I was going to be safe and that was going to be a paylake. The older I got I still fished paylakes because thats what I knew and was good at and thats where all my friends where at.
> Paylake fishen today isnt like it was 20 years ago , 20 years ago if you caught a 15 lb fish You had really done something. But not nowwa day, Alot of the people who I know that are paylake fisherman complain about 15 lbers. That attitude twords "Paylaking" is really why I ended up getting a boat. I still go to paylakes ever once in a while to caught some farm raise channels.
> I do have a question for the guys who dont like paylake. How do you guys feel about people who noodle or jug fish ? It seems like a good group of noodlers could just about ruin a lake or river also. Most of them always keep the big fish they caught also.


From my understanding, noodling is illegal in Ohio so they would be breaking the law and jugs have to be attended so if that's how they want to spend their afternoon/evening, more power to em.


----------



## ducky152000

To be honest I cant stand neither of them! Jug fisherman are lazy in my eyes, and I HATE the fact they can use as many jugs as they want in a public water larger than 600 acres! There everyone hate me now!


----------



## dstiner86

if by attended ur meaning watched..that's wrong u just have to clearly mark with name address and phone number every jug u throw out and retrieve them after so long.. but agreed it is the lazy way..i will admit i threw one out before with some buddies we had a bet on who caught a fish.. but we fished that whole day to while they floated around 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backupbait

dstiner86 said:


> if by attended ur meaning watched..that's wrong u just have to clearly mark with name address and phone number every jug u throw out and retrieve them after so long.. but agreed it is the lazy way..i will admit i threw one out before with some buddies we had a bet on who caught a fish.. but we fished that whole day to while they floated around
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This is a direct quote out of the 2012 Ohio Fishing Regulations: "Floats must be freely adrift and be attended by user at all times." Interpert that anyway you like, but to me that means watched.


----------



## dstiner86

backupbait said:


> This is a direct quote out of the 2012 Ohio Fishing Regulations: "Floats must be freely adrift and be attended by user at all times." Interpert that anyway you like, but to me that means watched.


its possible my local game warden is a dumb*** along with a d***.. but when i questioned him on jugging after seeing 4 jugs with no one around he told me it just has to be clearly marked....whatever tho in no need to actually know the laws.. id rather a pole in my hands then watch a jug float around the lake 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

dstiner86 said:


> its possible my local game warden is a dumb*** along with a d***.. but when i questioned him on jugging after seeing 4 jugs with no one around he told me it just has to be clearly marked....whatever tho in no need to actually know the laws.. id rather a pole in my hands then watch a jug float around the lake
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


He must be.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

backupbait said:


> This is a direct quote out of the 2012 Ohio Fishing Regulations: "Floats must be freely adrift and be attended by user at all times." Interpert that anyway you like, but to me that means watched.


I understand what you are saying about interpretation, but theres not much grey area here to me. Attended at all times means just that. If I see some jugs floating with noone around, I'm going to pull em out. If you have your name and # number, you'll get a call. If not, I consider them litter


----------



## Curtis937

Yea they can be out for 24 he's if it has your info on it and I agree that jug fishing is lazy and if I ever saw one its getting pulled in and pitched sorry jug guys....catfish are considered sport fish so I don't see why ur aloud to fish with jugs for them anyways it be like throwing a jug out for bass its crap....just my opinion 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mo65

These paylake discussions are always entertaining...now this one has morphed into a jugging debate. Although I don't frequent pay lakes, and I have never jugged, both are LEGAL...so enjoy!


----------



## monsterKAT11

jug fishing for sport is lazy, jug fishing for food is efficient. paylake fishing is lazy either way.


----------



## pendog66

monsterKAT11 said:


> jug fishing for sport is lazy, jug fishing for food is efficient. paylake fishing is lazy either way.


welcome back! We have missed you


----------

